# How to mix 2-4d?



## Critter Keeper

We have a 25 gallon spray tank and want to spot spray weeds in the cow pasture. How much 2-4d and how much Dawn dish detergent should be added to kill weeds such as pig weed, thistles etc.?


----------



## myersfarm

I know you have to mix different for different weed...I would go to 2-4d web site or look for label


----------



## rancher1913

about a cup of 24d to your tank. if you have hard water you will need to add some softening agent. I'm assuming your using the dish soap as a surfactant but with thistle you may want to use a store bought surfactant instead. you can add some vinegar to make it a little more potent. thistle will take several applications all summer to get a good kill. you may want to start with half a cup and work up depending on how well it does--the weaker solution sometimes works better than a stronger one.


----------



## Tom in TN

Critter Keeper,

As myersfarm mentioned, you would be very well served to find an authoritative source for the needed concentration of 2,4-D for the particular product that you are going to use for your spray.

Having said that, when I sprayed my hay fields earlier this year, the instructions for use called for two to four pints of herbicide to be applied per acre. Obviously, the rate of spray would effect just how concentrated the spray would be, but that resulted in 2.5 gallons of spray mixed into 100 gallons of water, applied to 10 acres. I also used a commercial surfactant with the spray.

At that rate, and if my math is correct, that comes out to 4/10 of a cup of 2,4-D per gallon of water. So, .4 cups of 2,4-D times 25 gallons of water in your sprayer, would result in 10 cups of 2,4-D per load in your sprayer.

You might want to make it a little stronger for spot spraying.

But as I said, you really need to get some authoritative instructions from an internet source or label on your 2,4-D. There are different kinds of 2,4-D bases (ester vs. amine) and different concentrations of 2,4-D within a bottle of herbicide. The 2,4-D that I used was ester based at 61% concentraion.

Confusing enough?

Tom in TN


----------



## Allen W

Labels MSDS Home Page


----------



## goodhors

Didn't you get any instruction with the purchase of the 2-4D concentrate?! You NEED to read the WHOLE booklet, mixing PLUS caution pages. You NEED to wear protection, take measures to keep the whole process under control!!

Allen W's MSDS pages should CERTAINLY be read as well. This stuff is toxic if not dealt with in the correct manner. MSDS sheets tell you what to do to counteract it on your skin, spilled, possible results if it is mishandled or wrongly used, mixed incorrectly. You NEED to know this stuff before trying to use it. 

You need to measure correctly, exactly, to have the right amount of concentrate-to-dilution material for things to work as expected, not comtaminate other parts of the field or farm. 2-4D also stays in the soil for long times, so putting it where needed, not overspraying or windblown spray leaving the area, or blowing on YOU, is quite important.

Sometimes long term effect of these weed killers will come back to bite you. DDT was "just a bug killer" and Agent Orange was "just an herbicide" when they were being used for bug suppression and removing weeds. Now both are in "Hazardous Special Handling" lists with full body suits to be moved or disposed of. Back "when" people didn't even wear gloves and later suffered for handling them like that.

When you are dealing with strong chemicals, you need to do things correctly to protect yourself and those around you, along with the land itself, protect the water systems YOU need to drink from.


----------



## Critter Keeper

Thanks everyone! I just needed some folks who were more experienced with it to help me out. I have read the mixing rates, but didn't quite come up with a good one for spot spraying in the pasture. My goal is no chemicals at all and i'm trying to get there, but circumstances have limited me as to what I could do for several years and the land wasn't under my direct control..therefore there is a huge weed problem that i'm trying to get a grip on.

Cindy


----------



## Allen W

Mixing for spot spraying can vary depending on how heavy you spray. If your spraying individual plants throughly you can use less chemical, if your broadcasting over a general area you might use a stronger mix. The size of weed your spraying can affect the amount of chemical you need also. 

The sight I listed has the mixing labels for what ever you want to look up.


----------



## myersfarm

Thanks Allen


----------



## bruce2288

critter. I do not know what stage your thistles are in there, but if they are out of the rosette stage and have started to stalk 2-4 D will not be very effective. It will droop them, make them look like they will die, but they will recover and bloom. Adding tordon or ally will greatly increase the effectiveness. I hate thistles.


----------



## Critter Keeper

AllenW & 2288,

Thanks for the replies. At this stage the thistles are about ready to bloom, so I think mowing the pasture is in order at this point, then I will go from there to try to keep the weeds under control. It will take some time to get the land back to what it use to be, but i'm working on it. Problem is the neighbor next door who was leasing the property has started thistle farming I think :hrm:


----------



## Evons hubby

bruce2288 said:


> critter. I do not know what stage your thistles are in there, but if they are out of the rosette stage and have started to stalk 2-4 D will not be very effective. It will droop them, make them look like they will die, but they will recover and bloom. Adding tordon or ally will greatly increase the effectiveness. I hate thistles.


I didnt know tordon was still available.... that stuff WORKS!


----------

